# Tackle shop in sydney



## songy (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi guys. I have a friend visiting sydney in few weeks time and would like to grab some fishing stuffs. any good tackle shop near George street? I hear of compleat angler is on george street.


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah compleat angler is on George st inside the Dymocks building and there is also K-mart on Boardway shopping centre. BTW it's rare to see someone owning a Hobie i9. I used to have one and I miss it very much... just saying ;-)


----------

